# rod tip for Shimano Raider rod



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

hi all,
a recent event involving a beligerent car door and a MexicanFire Shimano raider has left my new rod tipless. My luck with new rods has been poor, as this rod replaces a snapped dropshot rod and had only seen a few days use.
It is snapped clean at the tip leaving the blank with the epoxied thread to the end( i am guessing i will need to cut this off, so the new tip will sit about an inch below the original. It is the 2-5 kg 2 piece 6'8" model( mexican fire rack raider 2, 682).
Does any one who is familiar with these rods know what model/size tip i should be buying, of a decent quality.(fuji etc) Would probably buy online, so dont want to guess too much, and the 
measurement system often doesnt match how the shops list the tips.
Do people make do with the hot tip glues? or is the full epoxy method required?

thanks, paul


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Take it into your local tackle store and they will check which tip to put on it. As the rod tapers it could be difficult to guess which is the best size to get considering they vary in increments of .2 of a millimetre. For example a 1.8mm tip could be ridiculously big but a 1.6mm tip could be perfect, you won't know until you go in there and try them. Cost will be around $7-$10 so not worth wasting your time online.

I just use 5 minute araldite to glue on new tips, so basically an epoxy. Quick and easy to use and ready to fish almost immediately.

Kev


----------



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

hi bigkev, thanks for your reply. i got a bit frustrated trying to measure and then match this to online tip sizes, i am going to have to visit the store and match it up there.

cheers, paul.


----------



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks liam8227. rod tip is fixed from a local tackle, good quality tip but not a great match in eye size. might try going direct through shimano for either a properly matching tip or replaced top half, that is if i actually notice any loss in action.

cheers.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

snapped a couple of tips before. 1st one i got fixed at the tackle shop. $10 for the tip and for him to glue it. 2nd tip i didnt have any epoxy on me at the time... just used hot glue gun glue. tip hasnt failed me yet. 3rd one i used 24hr epoxy. all tips are still good. BCF have berkley tip repair kits for $7. 3 different sized guide tips and stick of glue.


----------

